# The Correct Time To Replace the Asphalt Shingles



## ronpickle (Jun 28, 2017)

Asphalt roof have been the preferred choice for lots of home owners since the last many years because of its amazing range of color, style and yes relatively lower prices. 

Though its nice to have a beautiful and strong roof on the top, it is important to be vigilant and know when it should be repaired or replaced, otherwise it may cause serious damage to the house.

If your roof completely lasted its life span of 20 years then you must get it replaced but your roof can be damaged due to various reasons before its life span due to many reasons and its very important to be alert and take timely action.


----------

